# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik wil zorgpremiekorting voor mantelzorgers

## Leontien

> Zestig procent van de Nederlanders vindt dat mantelzorgers, dus mensen die langdurig onbetaalde zorg verlenen aan iemand met wie zij een persoonlijke band hebben, minder ziektekostenpremie zouden moeten betalen.
> 
> Ander opmerkelijk punt uit het onderzoek is dat mensen die ongezond leven en veel zorg nodig hebben, zelf voor de kosten daarvan zouden moeten opdraaien. Een meerderheid van de ondervraagden vindt dat bijvoorbeeld rokers beboet mogen worden met een hogere premie.
> 
> Het klinkt als een sympathiek plan, maar haalbaar is het zeker niet, aldus regeringspartij VVD: We maken geen onderscheid in leefstijl want dan is het hek van de dam. Iedereen betaalt dezelfde premie, punt uit. Mantelzorger, roker of orgaandonor.Als er al onderscheid gemaakt zou moeten worden, zouden rokers eerder een zorgkorting verdienen, stellen zij. Die brengen juist meer geld op door tabaksaccijnzen en gaan ook nog eens tien jaar eerder dood waardoor we ze geen AOW hoeven te betalen, aldus Anne Mulder, de zorgwoordvoerder in de Tweede Kamer.


Nu.nl

Hoe sta jij tegenover de hoogte van de zorgpremie? Moet iedereen hetzelfde betalen of moet er onderscheid gemaakt worden? Hoe zou je bij de laatste optie dat kunnen controlleren?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## gabber52

een belachelijk plan want dan is iedereen ineens mantelzorger (ben het zelf wel van mijn man en dochter) en niemand rookt meer overgewicht is de wereld uit en noem maar op dus niet haalbaar.

----------


## marijke77

premie betalen naar inkomen zodat de grootste last ook bij de grootverdieners terecht komt. Als je mantelzorgers minder laat betalen dan is iedereen opeens mantelzorger,

----------


## huub1

> premie betalen naar inkomen zodat de grootste last ook bij de grootverdieners terecht komt. Als je mantelzorgers minder laat betalen dan is iedereen opeens mantelzorger,


Daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens, en bovendien ontvangen ook veel mantelzorgers hier een ruime vergoeding voor.
Huub

----------


## lejardinier1964

Mantelzorgers krijgen geen vergoeding voor hun werk, dit is vrijwillig.
U denkt aan mensen die via pgb werken, denk ik.
Ik denk dat mensen die zeer weinig hebben een zorgkorting zouden moeten krijgen.
Kinderen die 18 worden moeten ook het volle pond betalen, wie betaald dat, de ouders.
Dit zou ook wat eerlijker kunnen.
Als je kind geen bijbaantje aankan heb je een probleem.
Er word maar van uitgegaan dat iedereen kan bijverdienen.
Heb je een aandoening, dan mag je blij zijn als je school kan volgen.
Denk dat een mantelzorger zal moeten kunnen aantonen dat hij dit doet en al een hele tijd doet.
Als je alle regeltjes ziet die overal voor zijn, denk ik niet dat iedereen zich maar als mantelzorger kan aanmelden.

----------


## huub1

Ja pgb dat bedoelde ik, sorry.
Huub

----------


## sietske763

mantelzorgers krijgen 1x per jaar 250 euro netto.
mijn man is mijn mantelzorger en ontvangt dit jaarlijks

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Marijke, 
Premie betalen naar inkomen ben ik ook voor  :Smile: 

@ Christel,
Ja mantelzorgerskunnen idd 250 eu per jaar krijgen via Mantelzorg compliment tenminste hier in NL...

Ik ben niet voor dit plan. De meeste chronisch zieken hebben al laag inkomen dus als ze ook nog meer moeten betalen voor ziektekosten dan hebben ze een nog groter probleem...
Zou wenselijker en menselijker zijn als er naar draagkracht verekerd kan worden net als in het oude stelsel en ook dat de zorg wee beter en met meer empathie wordt verleend.

----------


## gabber52

daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens.
Vond het oude stelsel ook beter.

----------


## Luuss0404

Volgens mij vinden meeste mensen het oude zorgstelsel beter, althans als ik in mijn directe omgeving de mensen hoor, zowel degenen die ziekenfonds als degenen die particulier verzekerd waren...

Ik vind het een onmenselijk plan om mensen die chronisch ziek zijn meer te laten betalen omdat zij meer zorg nodig zijn. 
Het is een bewuste keus om donor te worden, vind dat daar geen korting ofzo over moet komen, zeker niet omdat het onbekend is of een donor zoals ik later wel organen en weefsels kan afstaan...

----------

